# cost



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

I am just wondering what people were going by when the price their kittens. When i got Bilbo he cost me £250 - he came with everything you would expect, fully vaccinated, fully registerd, pedigree cirtificate, free 6 weeks insurance, goody bag etc. 

Now looking to maybe get another BSH early next year and have been emailing around breeders to find out costs, availability etc. and prices are ranging from between £300-£600!

Its all very confusing


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Kitten prices vary,depending on area and breeder! my way you can get a reg bengal for £150,elsewhere,and a different breeder you could be looking at £200-£600.If price is a concern you will have to look around and be prepared to travel


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure how someone can sell a pedigree cat for £250 to be honest.

After you've paid all the vets bills, bought cat litter, extra heating bills, registration fees, club membership, advertising costs, food for the growing kittens and the pregnant and then feeding queen you probably spend that on each kitten.

Cat supplies and vets bills are not coming down in price despite the recession.

Fiona


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Well that is definitely what i paid!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I paid £150 for my black tipped exotic when we got him but that was 17 years ago. He was also her from her first litter. But did get all the paper work and first jabs and we had to sigh a contract to say he would be neutered at 6 months. Now i see alot of bsh for around £350. I think it depends on the breeder.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't doubt it, I just don't know how they do it.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Going to be chatting to Bilbo's breeder later on see what plans she has for next year - hope costs not gone up too much as will have to wait longer - more saving up!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> I don't doubt it, I just don't know how they do it.


I would imagine you have to be very careful who you buy from if the price isnt in relation to todays prices. But im sure some people do it as a hobbie and just want them to go to good homes. Also some are sold cheaper but dont have all the paperwork. I would think that time you pay for the keep of the kittens jabs and vet checks etc people wouldnt be left with much afterwards.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

£350ish seems to be the average for alot of breeds for a registered fully vaccinated ped kitten x


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Tabbtasia Silver British Shorthairs in Swindon | Breeders of Black/Blue Silver Tabby/Spotty. and Silver Tortie Tabby.

where i got Bilbo from - he did come with all jabs, paperwork etc. Breeder only does as a hobby she did say when we got him that she does not really make any money from it just does it for the love of the breed.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

bee112 said:


> £350ish seems to be the average for alot of breeds for a registered fully vaccinated ped kitten x


Agree with that Bee.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> I am just wondering what people were going by when the price their kittens. When i got Bilbo he cost me £250 - he came with everything you would expect, fully vaccinated, fully registerd, pedigree cirtificate, free 6 weeks insurance, goody bag etc.
> 
> Now looking to maybe get another BSH early next year and have been emailing around breeders to find out costs, availability etc. and prices are ranging from between £300-£600!
> 
> Its all very confusing


Might be stating the obvious but you have to consider the cost of everything has gone up. Cat food, cat litter, vets bills and so on so it only to be expected. Breeders very rarely make a profit as it is and so we have to make increases from time to time.

If it is any consolation I paid £275.00 for my first breeding queen in 2002 now I would expect to pay about £500.00 for a quality cat  and probably £750 + for a stud 

Most breeders do have about the same price for pet or breed for their particular breed, although you do get some that charge silly prices because they think they are a cut above


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would expect to pay around £450 for a pet pedigree cat for not breeding. I would imagine as you say youd pay alot more for a stud or queen or a show cat.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Most breeders do have about the same price for pet or breed for their particular breed, although you do get some that charge silly prices because they think they are a cut above


Thats what i mean - i would expect them to be around the same price but going from between £250 - £600 is a BIG difference. Just wondered if any reason for the differences or just because people can.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

People set there prices to what they feel there worth and sometimes its to ensure that they are going to a good home. Theory being most people that spend a good amount will hopefully look after there cat.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Some of the 'better known' breeders of my breed try to charge about £1000 + and justify that with show experience and imports and what they have spent, etc. Ok fair enough, but some of them go over the top and are just relying on their reputation to charge those sort of prices


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think alot of people are cutting the prices of their kittens as they can't seem to sell them. Well, I know some people have done. I have paid between £300 and £450 for my peds. Again alot depends on where the breeder is located and how much hard work they have put in to produce their kittens.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> Tabbtasia Silver British Shorthairs in Swindon | Breeders of Black/Blue Silver Tabby/Spotty. and Silver Tortie Tabby.
> 
> where i got Bilbo from - he did come with all jabs, paperwork etc. Breeder only does as a hobby she did say when we got him that she does not really make any money from it just does it for the love of the breed.


I would expect to pay about £350-400 for a pet quality british, more for show or breeding.

Does she show? Ive being showing for a few years and never heard of her prefix?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I'm still gonna charge £300 for pet next year and see how it budgets out. If they keep putting price of food and litter up, may have to have a rethink on that. See how it goes


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Does she show? Ive being showing for a few years and never heard of her prefix?


She does yes - only show i know of for certain is the one held in oasis in swindon - her stud boy (Bilbos dad) has won many things - none of which i understand having no interest whatsoever in showing.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i might have missed her, i do mainly midlands and northern shows.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I know the prices also depend on whether your up north cheap n cheerful:biggrin5:Or down south where the difference is a noticeable one and as said,some peeps do charge more for show than pet,though i personally don't get how a show cat/kitt costs more to rear than a petBut again as said some breeders really do believe that they are right in doing so and most breeders breed for the love of that breed,it never is at all about the money,but agreed with Chrissy in that if your in it for a profit then your in for a shock,it usually involves more losses/outgoings and if you break even then you've been lucky


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the difference in prices can also come from whether you have invested in importing cats or have many champions in the pedigree.

I know some people have said in the past the 'red' in the pedigree shouldn't make any difference, however people are becoming more savvy about pedigrees even pet buyers want to make sure their pet comes from good lines.
I personally studied all my cats pedigrees before buying & whilst I have also gone for looks the pedigree has been very important.

With any breed you will have pedigree cats that don't quite 'cut it' and they shouldn't have been used for breeding, perhaps this is what also affects the price?

I don't understand the North/South price difference either but in my breed in particular there does seem to be a lot more breeders in the North than South.
I know people also say vet bills etc are cheaper in the North so perhaps it's all relative.

Who knows?

Merry Christmas everyone  (just incase I don't get chance to say it nearer the time!)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats a good point Christina,don't be color blind Pa2k,Be amongst the savvy ones and know that red on a ped is a great color for that breeder but it doesn't mean-healthy,sometimes just because it sparkles doesn't make it a diamond,so ignore the red and know where your cat has come from..that is by far more important for you and your potential new kittWhatever price you pay


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Prices are a hell of a lot dearer in the London area and surrounding counties. I also agree who cares how many reds there are, there could be loads of reds and they all be sicky cats. That is not important to me at all. I want a healthy strong big kitten. And I am willing to pay as much as needed to ensure a healthy kitten otherwise it will cost more in the long term with vet bills and of course heart ache in having a sick cat.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I paid various costs for my queens:

Siamese - £450
Burmese 1 - £400
Burmese 2 - £750


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:scared: £750 big price increase!!!!

my 2 active oris (now spayed) were £350 & £300 same breeder.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I paid £225 for my BSH 5 weeks ago. He wasn't vacinated or registered. I've just bought another from a different breeder and he cost me £250 and is vacinated this time but again not registered although he cats are shown and have won quite a few awards.

Looking at what everyone else has paid I think £225 for my first kitten was rather a lot considering he wasn't vacinated etc.

What are the benefits of having a registered kitten? Is it only if you wish to breed from them? (of which I'm not..they'll both be having their goolies off as soon as they're old enough).


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think 225 was an awful lot for a kitten not registered or vaccinated 
The issue of registration is really one of choice. You can only show if your cat is registered to one of the bodies. It's also supposed to offer the buyer a little protection , as if a kitten is registered , the seller is supposed to abide by a certain code of ethics when selling a kitten . Even if you don't show, but are interested in the breed of your kitten, then registration may be important to you .
If you are not bothered, then you can find kittens sold unregistered, but I would expect them to be less than 225, when a registered kitten, + 2 courses of vaccs [about 50-60 pound average] and 4 or 5 gen pedigree for upwards of 300.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Goodness..if only I'd have researched more thoroughly beforehand instead of just picking my boy as he was cheapest. :frown5:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Goodness..if only I'd have researched more thoroughly beforehand instead of just picking my boy as he was cheapest. :frown5:


You now know and you even if you'd known then you'd have still adopted him i'm sure as he stole your heart


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Goodness..if only I'd have researched more thoroughly beforehand instead of just picking my boy as he was cheapest. :frown5:


Sometimes its the cheapest ones you have to watch out for - especially in my experience!!

Im sure he is a lovely lad and everything is fine with him.

You just have to research and know what you are getting for your money versus what you SHOULD be getting for your money


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yes absolutely. He is gorgeous and the most lovely chunky cuddly friendly boy. He's perfect in every way..except for the conjunctivitis he has the moment but hopefully that will be sorted soon and wont require any further vet visits.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Oh yes absolutely. He is gorgeous and the most lovely chunky cuddly friendly boy. He's perfect in every way..except for the conjunctivitis he has the moment but hopefully that will be sorted soon and wont require any further vet visits.


Thats good news LMK


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

I forgot to ask my breeder in they were registered, blinded by the kittens (naughty me) hopefully they were will ask when i pick her up. If she isnt its too late to do anything about it cause little one has me hooked now lol. But then at least i will know. I did feel so confortable with the breeder though (really liked her) she chatted with us for ages, and did not push us into anything she was making sure we thought about which one we wanted, and we could go home and think, was not rushed into anything so am very very happy.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

£750 for a Burmese!!!

I sold 2 Burmese kittens for breeding (one boy and one girl) abroad this year (to different breeders) and charged 600 euro each (something like £475)

I recently bought a new Burmese girl (for show/breed) and paid £450.

I know that some breeders in the south charge £500-£600 but £750 is shocking!



xxSaffronxx said:


> I paid various costs for my queens:
> 
> Siamese - £450
> Burmese 1 - £400
> Burmese 2 - £750


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> £750 for a Burmese!!!
> 
> I sold 2 Burmese kittens for breeding (one boy and one girl) abroad this year (to different breeders) and charged 600 euro each (something like £475)
> 
> ...


I agree - I paid £480 for my girl and only a tiny slither more than that for my boy.

Mind you, Naomi, if you charge 600 euros next year it might well be £750 

Liz


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> £750 for a Burmese!!!
> 
> I sold 2 Burmese kittens for breeding (one boy and one girl) abroad this year (to different breeders) and charged 600 euro each (something like £475)
> 
> ...


Well i believe the cost to be worth it - she is a quality cat and brought up well with a good caring breeder. Which is more than can be said for the cat i paid £400 for!! I have had no end of problems with the cat and the breeder!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If you as the buyer are happy, that's all that matters.

When I was in Burmese before (more than a decade ago) there was a very well known breeder who lived, let's just say, a long way south, and had the reputation for charging higher prices than anyone else in the country by a long way. £1000 for a stud boy springs to mind and remember this was at a time when the going rate for a pet was about £200. She doesn't seem to breed Burmese now but went into another breed. Burmese breeders who are long in the tooth will know who I mean 

Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

You could be right there - not that i'm likely to be exporting again so soon, it took a lot of nerve to do it this time!



lizward said:


> I agree - I paid £480 for my girl and only a tiny slither more than that for my boy.
> 
> Mind you, Naomi, if you charge 600 euros next year it might well be £750
> 
> Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I certainly know who you mean 

I also know of someone who paid £900 for a stud boy a couple of years ago from an equally well known breeder in the Midlands 



lizward said:


> If you as the buyer are happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> When I was in Burmese before (more than a decade ago) there was a very well known breeder who lived, let's just say, a long way south, and had the reputation for charging higher prices than anyone else in the country by a long way. £1000 for a stud boy springs to mind and remember this was at a time when the going rate for a pet was about £200. She doesn't seem to breed Burmese now but went into another breed. Burmese breeders who are long in the tooth will know who I mean
> 
> Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I've paid £750 before now for specific lines, dont mind admitting it! Its like seeing a new telly that you want, do you get the cheap make 24inch screen or the best make 42inch screen and the difference in quality, if you get my gist????? Sorry if this sounds obscure but just had a little Xmas tipple, pmsl


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I certainly know who you mean
> 
> I also know of someone who paid £900 for a stud boy a couple of years ago from an equally well known breeder in the Midlands


Ah but he was worth it - pity someone couldn't have got the others


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I've paid £750 before now for specific lines, dont mind admitting it! Its like seeing a new telly that you want, do you get the cheap make 24inch screen or the best make 42inch screen and the difference in quality, if you get my gist????? Sorry if this sounds obscure but just had a little Xmas tipple, pmsl


I agree Chrissy


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

don't think we are talking about the same person at all!! Never mind 



lizward said:


> Ah but he was worth it - pity someone couldn't have got the others


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Personally I'd prefer to pay a reasonable price and get a kitten from someone I know and trust, then work with what I already had! It takes time and patience to breed kittens you are happy with in terms of health, temperament and type. Short cuts rarely work - I've seen many breeders fall by the wayside in my time. (here endeth the lesson) :aureola:



xxSaffronxx said:


> I agree Chrissy


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Personally I'd prefer to pay a reasonable price and get a kitten from someone I know and trust, then work with what I already had! It takes time and patience to breed kittens you are happy with in terms of health, temperament and type. Short cuts rarely work - I've seen many breeders fall by the wayside in my time. (here endeth the lesson) :aureola:


It didnt even enter my head as a short cut to be honest - i trusted the breeder and she is also my mentor and just a really good friend - hence why I think it was worth the cost. She is an amazing cat.
Nothing to do with shortcuts.

I paid a reasonable price of £400 with another breeder who i have had nothing but nightmares with, and i have refused to even speak to her now because she has been a complete idiot! (but thats another story - i wont make that mistake again!)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> don't think we are talking about the same person at all!! Never mind


How strange, I thought I knew exactly who both parties were!

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Personally I'd prefer to pay a reasonable price and get a kitten from someone I know and trust, then work with what I already had! It takes time and patience to breed kittens you are happy with in terms of health, temperament and type. Short cuts rarely work - I've seen many breeders fall by the wayside in my time. (here endeth the lesson)

Totally agree Nomz,and totally disagree with the you Liz on "As long as the buyer is happy thats all that matters",imho the cat/kitts health etc is all that matters,everything after that will either fit or not and both coming together to make for a healthy kitt/cat..slave/family is what matters and all that matters,everything after that is down to knowledge,experience and judgement and a brucy bonus


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> totally disagree with the you Liz on "As long as the buyer is happy thats all that matters"


I meant as far as price is concerned!

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I know you did Liz


----------

